

Square Cash – Try it. We'll email you a dollar. - Dorian-Marie
https://square.com/cash?free-money

======
Skywing
Couldn't this be gamed somehow? Just create some catch-all email, and send $1
to as many as you want? I'm guessing they probably restrict a single dollar to
1 debit card number, though. Wonder if there's a way around that? Oh well.

~~~
Dorian-Marie
With generated card numbers maybe, I know some banks in France do that.

------
tim333
It won't work with UK addresses darn it

